# aufbau neue raidgruppe für bc (proudmoore)



## 172499 (23. Oktober 2006)

wenn du interesse hast sich einer gruppe guter spieler anzuschließen und auch 3 oder 4 mal in der woche zeit  hast (19:00-22:30 oder länger^^, und wenn du öfter online bist ist es auch sehr gut da wir sicher eine menge zusammen leveln werden) und etwas erreichen möchtest dann bist du hier richtig. da es ab bc nur noch 25 mann instanzen geben wird möchten wir eine gute gruppe zusammenstellen, die sich bis bc draussen ist, in aq20 und zg richtig einspielt um dann in bc voll loszulegen. du solltest auch relativ gut ausgestattet sein T1 oder höher, damit wir alle so ziehmlich den gleichen level haben (du solltest auch eine gewisse geistige reife^^ mitbringen). unsere gruppe besteht im mom aus ca. 10 -15 leuten, dass heißt das wir ungefähr noch ca. 10-15 spieler aufnehmen werden. solltest du interesse haben freuen wir uns auf eine kleine vorstellung deines chars und eine kleine beschreibung wie du deine zukunft in dem spiel siehst (wie weit du im spiel kommen willst), und vergiss bitte nicht deinen ingame namen anzugeben damit wir dich anwispern können. ach ja, die meisten unserer spieler sind zwischen 20 und 35 jahren alt, nur falls es dich interessiert^^. 
also dann, wir sehen uns in game


----------

